

How do you make a case for Django [or Ruby on Rails] to non-technical clients. - scorpion032

Businessmen typically want a web application developed. They are aware of .net or J2EE by names, without much knowledge about either.<p>Altho' Rails and Django offer for a much better and faster development stack, it is a big task to convince businessmen to use these platforms.<p>The task begins with introducing Django (or Rails), quoting some blog/research. Then making a case for the use of the framework for the specific project.<p>Lot of the task is repetitive. What are the sources/blogs/whitepapers and other materials you use to make a case for django (or Rails)<p>Don't you think there should be a common brochure developed that many development agencies could use to make the same case, over and again. Are there any such ones, now?<p>There seems to be enough discussion on Django vs Rails. Whereas the need is (Django and Rails) vs (.net and J2EE), at least so, while making a business case. Both represent a faster pragmatic web development in a dynamic language.<p>Corporates have a lot of investment in old frameworks, way due to legacy code and resources. They may have to use Java, or even Cobol. But a end user need not. How do do U get him to understand it?
======
mannicken
Well, you don't go to a surgeon and make him explain why he has to use the
tools he uses.

If I'm hired as an outside consultant in my area, I don't take a new project
unless it uses the tools that I think will minimize risk. It's better to
reject the micromanaging client, who doesn't know shit about your field, than
to accept the offer, fail, and screw up your reputation.

Luckily, so far there was only one client who tried to force me to use blocks
of modems instead of scaling Skype addins. He also wanted me to work for free
for first several weeks. Needless to say, I didn't continue the conversation
after two strikes.

This principle also applies to RoR/Django vs J2EE. If you are an expert, you
get to make decisions.

If they have legacy code written that's a completely different story, of
course.

------
andhapp
Are they really up for finding out why Ruby on Rails(or Django) may be better
in their case? Do they have the stomach to sit through a technical
presentation highlighting why newer, faster way of doing things might be
better for them?? I saw this video recently and let them have a look at it.
What is it? Its the presentation explaning the reasons why YellowPages.com got
rewritten in Rails. Here's the link:
<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/straw-yellowpages>

